# Cómo puedo simular un z80 en Proteus ?



## lightbrody (Nov 14, 2013)

talvez este tema ya este posteado pero no lo encuentro, como lo puedo simular
necesito una libreria en donde la consigo?
por favor ayudenme...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2013)

Librerias para *Proteus*

[Aporte] Librerias para *Proteus*


----------

